# Taylor 1470 flashing temp indicator



## jim1957 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi all...I put on my first pork butt today, and had the temp. probe from my Taylor thermo run thru a cork and sitting on the grate.  Well, it was flashing the whole time I had it in there, and seemed to register very high.  I used it to check the temp of the meat when I took it off (I had checked it with a simple meat thermo to make sure it was OK to take off) and it didn't flash at all then.  Was the setup w/ the cork not correct to get an accurate reading?  I've looked all over the web for any info on the flashing temp indicator but no luck.  Has anyone else seen that w/ their Taylor thermo?  

Thanks for any info you can provide...
Jim


----------



## ddave (Jan 16, 2010)

The 1470 will flash if the temp is above the high temp alarm setting.  It will also beep but you can turn the beeper off so in that case it would only flash.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------

